# Spring Time Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet May 1 to May 3, 2015



## sm2501 (Mar 31, 2015)

Spring Time Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet 

We have teamed up with the Velo Drome to make the weekend better than ever..

Event:  3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station.  

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date:   Friday May 1, 2 and  3rd, 2015.

1. Free Spectator and general admission

2. Friday May 1, 2015, Gates open at 4:00 PM.   Please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds prior to 4:00 PM. 

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days.  which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 for day.  If you camping that is considered 2 days. 

Vendor Setup is Friday at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday May 2, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators

Sunday May 3, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators


----------

